# need help with bounce for 60 degree



## Sandwedge (May 5, 2007)

hi - i have a 60 titleist wedge - havent played it yet. it's the higher bounce. should I get the lower bounce model?? my 56 vokie is low bounce and I love it - but when do I need what bounce??? should I have a higher bounce for my 60 degree or a lower bounce like my 56?? 
pls help! I have a choice between 8" bounce and 4" bounce. when do i want what?? I need something to be best all around. whats better for rough fluffy rough or better for a tight lie - does it have be one or the other?? is it better to deal with one over the other for all around play is the basic question. my short game is really good but I dont want to make it any harder on myself! I havent used the wedge yet so ic an still return it. so what soy ou all recommend and why??
thanks
Sw


----------



## thor (Mar 22, 2007)

I have a 60 deg mid bounce and a 58 low bounce. I like them both.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

lower bounce is for tight lies ..firm playing conditions etc...high bounce is for softer not many tight lies but flop shots are harder to hit because you have more bounce which makes more contact with the ground.

usually 60's are 8* bounce i think


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey,

I think a low bounce should be your choice, depending on what brand, some golf brand produces 10 or 12 degree bounce. Some make's it at 8*.

In my own experience, I like the low bounce because my ball bites better.

Specially if I used my 56* wedge.

Here is what I do, for 60 to 40yards, I used my 56* wedge, and for bunker shots and shots lesser than 30yards, I used my 60* wedge.

Most often, I carry 4 to 5 wedges, 50, 52, 56, 58 & 60degree wedges. I carry them depending the course.


----------



## mkoreiwo (Jan 8, 2007)

An amalgam of what's been suggested.... If you plan to use the 60° in the bunkers, I'd go with the higher bounce. ( I use my 56° ), if you plan to use it from the fairway, and mostly for "flop shots" I'd get the lower bounce. I have a Vokey spin milled that I used for a while and thaat was 4°of bounce. I'm using the Solus now withe their crescent cut sole. You can get pretty tight with those, or, when open, plenty of bounce.


----------



## Sandwedge (May 5, 2007)

*still a little confused*

I love my Vokie 56 spin milled with low bounce - but if I get the same in the 60 - yes mainly for flop shot - but also for sand use when up gainst a tall bunker lip - whats gonna be the best ALL AROUND - will a low bounce mess me up in the bunker??


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

The good book says you should have maximum bounce on your Sand Wedge (56*), you want all that bounce to prevent the club from digging in when your in a sand trap or deep fluffy rough shots. The bounce on a 60* wedge should be substantially less, the idea being you want to get under the ball for high loft short shots, put a lot of bounce on that club and a hard packed lie and you'll skull the shot every time.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Ok, well my 56* has a 12* bounce, my 60* has an 8* bounce. I'd go with a 10* bounce(if you can find one)for the 60, for all around versatility..


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

300yards, you beat me to the punch. You want a good mix in your bag. I carry 4 wedges just for this reason. Two with my iron set and a S and L. My sand wedge has a pretty high bounce and my lob is a bit lower. Because of this, if I get a really nasty lie, I can still get under it with my L, but if it's sitting up I can do an explosion with my S.

The lob wedge has some serious bite on it when contacted cleanly. I can usually back it up a good 5-6 feet. Sand is a bit less, so I'll use that when I need the ball to bounce a couple times, then check up. Having such versatility makes it easy to attack flags from inside 100 yards.

Versatility is a great word for this as 300yards said.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

By the way, I'm hardly ever in the sand for some reason, but I can imagine if I tried my lob wedge out of the sand, I'd probably either send the ball a mile or dig in and it wouldnt go very far.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

i use lob out of the sand all the time..higher shot lands softer for fast greens...also don't got to low with the bounce...8* i would say is just right...allows you to flop hit from fairways and is good for frim gournd too ...keep your sw at about 12 or 14...14 for 56* 12 for 54's i think ...i'm guessing most ppl don't have money to buy 5 different 60* wedges so go with 8* ..becuase if you go less i will feel sry for you when you play on a wet course or play on course with good fairways(go 8* for versatility)..as for sand do w/e ...i hit pw-60* depending on lies and length just w/e you feel comfortable with.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I normally use mt SW out of the sand..but sometimes I use my 60*, when the situation calls for it.(high lips or down slope to the hole) Versatility is definently important. Afterall, wedges aren't one purpose clubs. They can be used for a variety of applications, not just whats on the purchase tag. That's the beauty of all your short clubs.(Irons and wedges)

As stated above, I carry a 12* bounce SW, and an 8* bounce LW, but I also own a 14* bounce SW, and a 10* bounce LW. I also have a 52* wedge, with a 16* bounce, and a 58* wedge, with a custom 9* bounce. Different wedges, for different uses. All of which are different in their own way.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Ahhhhhh... the lob wedge... my arch nemesis golf club  

As soft as I might think the sandy Florida soil is, (not thinking bounce would matter so much), I was pretty amazed to feel and see the difference in the way I hit 3 different lob wedges I've tried. Until my pro talked to me about it, I wouldn't have ever imagined it could matter that much.

I had a 60, and later a 58, each with 10-12 degrees of bounce. I was actually looking for the 58 degree model to be a utility sand wedge and lob wedge.

Now I have a Cleveland 60 with 8 degrees bounce. It seems like such a small thing, but the difference of a couple degrees of bounce has made a big difference in how well I contact the ball, especially on less than full shots. When I hit touchy little half shots, I don't bounce the blade into them like I used to.

I still don't have a good feel for how far I hit the ball with whatever given amount of effort, but now that I feel like I can make a clean hit on it, I'm at least in the mood to try and learn the club.

I have tried the lob wedge out of sand in a couple places where I was really buried and while I haven't hit anything particularly close to the hole, I haven't left anything in the trap either.

I just need to learn how to hit the club and understand I'm not going to have it work for me just because I pick it up.


----------

